# The Scars of War: colour photos of Europe after the Second World War



## jollyjacktar (13 May 2016)

These are all photographs taken after 45 and are new to me .  I wish there were more of these to see, very interesting. From the Normandy beaches to Berlin.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3589171/Unseen-images-reveal-life-Europe-World-War-II-continent-rebuilt-rusting-tanks-battleships-brought-knees.html


----------



## mariomike (13 May 2016)

In spite of the destruction, I was impressed by the resilience of the people in the photos.


----------

